# Ramshorn snail eggs (need help!)



## snail_keeper97

hey i have 3 red ramshorn snails and one of them have laid eggs on my tank that they are in, i can tell they are eggs as they are in a coat of jelly with weird looking circle objects in them, now i have moved the 3 red rams into my goldfish tank but i am more worried about the eggs, how do i clean the tank as it doesn't have a filter, they got laid about 4 days ago so the tank will need to be cleaned, the eggs i have noticed are on the front part of the glass so. please help with what i should do, (i do want to raise these little guys) there is about 3 groups of eggs, not many but yeah.


----------



## James0816

Just leave them where they are. Unless that is if the eggs are in with the goldfish.


----------



## snail_keeper97

James0816 said:


> Just leave them where they are. Unless that is if the eggs are in with the goldfish.


no they aren't with the goldfish.


----------



## chris oe

Are these the little ramshorns, about the size of a penny or smaller? And your egg sac is little transparent and very flat? like maybe the size of an asprin but flat against the glass only a little thicker than a piece of paper? If so, that's definitely a ramshorn egg sack and you will not accidentally wash it off, you have to really scrape to get it off. Just don't wipe that side of the glass and you'll be fine. If you want to change the water in there, just remove the water and put in fresh, but you really don't have to do a water change unless the water is very bad. Ramshorns aren't that picky. Do you have a filter going in there? You probably don't need it for the ramshorns because they don't need super clean water. Where are your goldfish? They do need a filter. Red ramshorns are fun, because they have a mutation that makes their bodies red, so the babies will either be red or brown, but if you keep choosing - keep the browns in one tank and the reds in another, the reds eventually will have babies that are strange colors, some will be greyish purple or greyish green, and of course you'll get more reds. Its amusing, and has to do with recessive genes. 
But your goldfish need a bigger tank and a filter anyway.


----------



## snail_keeper97

chris oe said:


> Are these the little ramshorns, about the size of a penny or smaller? And your egg sac is little transparent and very flat? like maybe the size of an asprin but flat against the glass only a little thicker than a piece of paper? If so, that's definitely a ramshorn egg sack and you will not accidentally wash it off, you have to really scrape to get it off. Just don't wipe that side of the glass and you'll be fine. If you want to change the water in there, just remove the water and put in fresh, but you really don't have to do a water change unless the water is very bad. Ramshorns aren't that picky. Do you have a filter going in there? You probably don't need it for the ramshorns because they don't need super clean water. Where are your goldfish? They do need a filter. Red ramshorns are fun, because they have a mutation that makes their bodies red, so the babies will either be red or brown, but if you keep choosing - keep the browns in one tank and the reds in another, the reds eventually will have babies that are strange colors, some will be greyish purple or greyish green, and of course you'll get more reds. Its amusing, and has to do with recessive genes.
> But your goldfish need a bigger tank and a filter anyway.


Thankyou, the goldfish are in a seperate tank but for now i have put the 3 red ramshorns in there. There is a good working filter in the goldfish tank but in the little ramshorn tank there isn't as its pretty small. IMO i really think that these are eggs as they are pretty hard to get off. (i haven't tried but i got a end of straw and felt the texture, theres about 3 clusters of eggs but about 2 of them have 1-2 eggs in them. Is that normal? the other one looks quite fine and has about 8 eggs in there. i might tip all the water out and clean it etc in a week. Now do the red ramshorn snails eat the eggs or the babys (like when they have hatched) and if they do eat them when they have hatched wont i have to wait for a while until i can but the normal red rams back in?

Thanks for you help, you have helped me in majority of my threads *w3


----------



## phys

I've had several spots of eggs in my little tank with the ramshorns. I havent seen any survive after hatching but it takes about 1.5 weeks for them to hatch. The snails may lay more eggs in your other tanks fyi.


----------



## chris oe

Ramshorns do not eat their babies, so they are completely safe with the adults. The babies don't have a high survival rate unless there is enough food, though, so don't clean the tank too much. They mostly eat the algae and such off the surfaces.


----------



## snail_keeper97

snail_keeper97 said:


> Thankyou, the goldfish are in a seperate tank but for now i have put the 3 red ramshorns in there. There is a good working filter in the goldfish tank but in the little ramshorn tank there isn't as its pretty small. IMO i really think that these are eggs as they are pretty hard to get off. (i haven't tried but i got a end of straw and felt the texture, theres about 3 clusters of eggs but about 2 of them have 1-2 eggs in them. Is that normal? the other one looks quite fine and has about 8 eggs in there. i might tip all the water out and clean it etc in a week. Now do the red ramshorn snails eat the eggs or the babys (like when they have hatched) and if they do eat them when they have hatched wont i have to wait for a while until i can but the normal red rams back in?
> 
> Thanks for you help, you have helped me in majority of my threads *w3


hey, they have hatched now like 1 hour ago. now this is a little 3 litre tank without a filter
so how do i clean out this tank!?!?


----------



## James0816

snail_keeper97 said:


> hey, they have hatched now like 1 hour ago. now this is a little 3 litre tank without a filter
> so how do i clean out this tank!?!?


The only thing you can do are water changes. The babies will need a constant supply of food and calcium.


----------



## chris oe

Baby ramshorns are tiny tiny, so if you get one cuttlebone from the bird section of your pet store and take a tiny piece of it off and put it in your tank that will be plenty of calcium. Removing about 50% of the water and replacing it with treated & aged (allowed to sit for 24 hours with the treatment chemicals stirred into it) water every day will be great. Don't scrub down the sides of the tank because algae and rotifers that grow on the sides of the tank are good food for the babies. If you want you can add one or two flakes of food but only after the last ones have disappeared, and if you notice the flakes are molding without being eaten, net out the old flakes and don't put so much in or so often, the babies are probably getting plenty just off of the glass.


----------



## snail_keeper97

thanks, would i just get a little cup and remove half the water because if i use anything else that will probably kill them, thanks for all your help.


----------

